# The old and the new



## Goldenstar (15 April 2015)

Last night my mum and dad where sitting in their sitting room when their cat Inky came in bad lay on the sofa next to Mum .
When they got up to go to bed they realised he had died no warning no ill health he was fourteen .
So RIP little Inky .
Tomorrow I pick the cats I am rehoming I feel a bit flat about it now.


----------



## old hand (16 April 2015)

I always like to think we are their custodians, if you can think it was a wonderful life then you have done your job.  You can give them no more.  As for the new ones look forward to more wonderful lives the old ones would want that for them.  They live a short time compared to us but they have less worry and responsibility, they can truly have a wonderful life.


----------



## millikins (16 April 2015)

Whilst it makes me feel guilty when something like that happens and you think you should have noticed, it's good to leave this world without any sign of distress or discomfort.


----------



## Archangel (16 April 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about Inky - two of my cats have gone like that around the same age.  I had no warning at all - even when they have had a great life and the best of everything it is still very upsetting.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 April 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			Last night my mum and dad where sitting in their sitting room when their cat Inky came in bad lay on the sofa next to Mum .
When they got up to go to bed they realised he had died no warning no ill health he was fourteen .
So RIP little Inky .
Tomorrow I pick the cats I am rehoming I feel a bit flat about it now.
		
Click to expand...

RIP Inky  

some comfort - he passed next to one of the humans he loved surrounded by his love ones.


----------



## Embo (16 April 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			RIP Inky  

some comfort - he passed next to one of the humans he loved surrounded by his love ones.
		
Click to expand...

I so agree with this. Cats will often leave and find a solitary place to be on their own when the time comes, so we are left wondering what happened. It's a small blessing that he died at home with his people, and that they were there for him. 

RIP Inky.


----------



## sarahann1 (16 April 2015)

Aww RIP Inky


----------



## Goldenstar (18 April 2015)

Thanks everyone .


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 April 2015)

Sorry to hear of his passing.


----------

